# Can anyone out there weld cast steel??



## Dodge (31 Jan 2013)

On my way home tonight got a call from Rodger Foden a very good friend who lives in our village and an exceptional woodturner.

Anyway, unfortunately the casting on the front of his Apollo lathe got damaged whist attempting to change the shaft bearing, the casting is intact where the bearing is held but the flange with the bolt holes in has been snapped off.

Is there anyone out there who could weld this, I know that welding cast takes real skill and the right equipment - if not is there anyone who you could recommend to get this done. Rodger is more than happy to pay to get the job done properly

cheers in advance

Rog


----------



## graduate_owner (31 Jan 2013)

I understand one of the problems is the effect of heat on the adjacent parts of the casting, and gradual cooling is essential to avoid these parts from cracking. I know of a person who may be able to tackle this sort of job, but we live in West Wales. If you are really stuck, would posting the part be a possibility?

K


----------



## dickm (31 Jan 2013)

Don't know if there is any sort of college near the OP that still teaches metal skills, but if there is, it could be worth finding who is the relevant tutor. They might be able to do this sort of work, with proper facilities for heating beforehand and cooling steadily afterwards.

That said, it's not too difficult to do; I'm not a skilled welder, but have welded up a couple of broken CI vices (don't ask!) which are still in service.


----------



## No skills (31 Jan 2013)

Cast steel or cast iron?? I thought all that pre-heat/slow cool jazz was for iron.


----------



## Dodge (31 Jan 2013)

Ok - not sure whether cast steel or cast iron - I only do wood :lol: :lol: 

Its a casting with a machined aperture to accept a bearing for the headstock of an Apollo Woodstyler lathe


----------



## Dangermouse (31 Jan 2013)

I've done cast welding and steel welding. If it is cast steel its easy to weld with out any special equipment, its still steel and will weld like any other steel. If however its cast iron, then as has been said you will need to heat it to red, weld it, then slow cool or it will crack with the welding stresses. Also you will need cast iron welding rods or wire , depending on wither its arc, mig or tig welding. Hope this helps.


----------



## No skills (31 Jan 2013)

I only bodge things - hence the user name  I do know that if its cast iron then it really needs to be done by some one with the experience and gear to avoid it cracking during welding or cooling after. I dont think that cast steel would need all that faff.

Ah! Dangermouse beat me to it.


----------



## Hitch (31 Jan 2013)

Bit of reading- http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/steels.htm

Nothing to add to that really!
The few guys that wrote most of that know their stuff.


----------



## jasonB (1 Feb 2013)

Pop into WHsmiths and have a flick through Old Glory, Vintage Spirit, Etc. several of companies in there advertise cast iron repairs/stitching. If it were cast steel or SG Iron its a lot less likely to have cracked than CI

Brazing is also another option with Cast iron if it is that.


----------



## Dodge (1 Feb 2013)

Thanks for your help guys - will see what my mate wants to do


----------



## Dodge (1 Feb 2013)

Well we had a fantastic result with the cracked flange - Speaking to the blacksmith up the road from my workshop he said try this chap and gave me a phone number - one phone call later and a short trip down the road and it transpired that the flange which held the bearing is actually a standard off the shelf fitting so a new one was obtained for £28 plus VAT with the bearing installed in it.

Mr Foden is one very happy chappie!!

Thanks for all your advice though - much appreciated


----------



## Hutzul (2 Feb 2013)

Yippee !! I love it when a machine gets repaired instead of scrapped. Thanks for letting us know Dodge. =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Dodge (2 Feb 2013)

yes its a fantastic result as this was for an apollo professional lathe which Barry beck no longer makes.


----------

